#ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 2012-05-07
<seb24_> Hello
<sagaci> ello
<komputes> hello, have you guys talked about customizing sound effects?
<sagaci> komputes, we basically talked about the startup sound, when the log-in screen appears
<shirgall> Precise and after should be building armhf, but before precise it's armel
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Track: Security | Supporting OpenJDK in stable releases  | Audio:
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Track: Security | Supporting OpenJDK in stable releases  | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-210-211.ogg.m3u
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Track: Security | Supporting OpenJDK in stable releases | Url:  | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-210-211.ogg.m3u
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Track: Security | Supporting OpenJDK in stable releases | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20584/security-q-openjdk/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-210-211.ogg.m3u
<komputes> sagaci: are you able to update the notes/etherpad or to give me an overview of what you remember was discussed :)
<sagaci> we listened to sound clips for the opening sound and added ideas for variations of the main theme that was played
<sagaci> komputes, ^
<komputes> sagaci: available anywhere online?
<sagaci> don't think so
<sagaci> ping someone listed on the blueprint for the session
<komputes> sagaci: will do cheers
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Track: Foundations | Test that migrations are being assisted by m-a | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20407/foundations-q-testing-migration-assistant/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-210-211.ogg.m3u
 * xnox 0/
<xnox> is anyone alive on irc for this session?
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-210-211/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-210-211.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Track: Other | Dell Devops Community Feedback | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20322/other-dell-devops-community-feedback/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-210-211.ogg.m3u
<Mirv> (for anyone only on IRC, starting a bit late since the previous session ran until 3:00)
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-210-211/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-210-211.log
#ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 2012-05-08
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Track: Desktop | Kubuntu Quantal Future | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20595/kubuntu-q-future/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-210-211.ogg.m3u
<jussi> o/
<jussi> Ahh so name remains same then.
<jussi> Cloudy future?
<jussi> or maybe Kloudy Future? :D
<jussi> how much time is left in this session?
<jussi> and have we dropped Libre office yet?
<jussi> which sucks
<Riddell> jussi: dropping it sucks or using it sucks?
<Riddell> cos I've had cases recently where libreoffice has destroyed documents and I've had to use calligra to save them
<jussi> Riddell: the lack of export to .doc sucks
<jussi> Calligra to use is pretty nice, but I still need a damn format painter
<Riddell> hi nixternal baby
<nixternal> haha, hola sweetheart
<Riddell> nixternal: anything to ask on kubuntu future?  we've mostly digressed into discussing calligra
<jussi> if we had some other installable plugin to do the exports, that we wouldnt ship... ;)
<nixternal> oh, that is a digression
<nixternal> Riddell: I don't have anything right now. kubuntu scratches any & all itches I have out of the box. new network-mangler released yesterday though
<Riddell> jussi: incase you're not listening to the stream I made the point that I'm an idealist and to me any use of ms office formats is evil and should be avoided
<jussi> Riddell: I am listening
<nixternal> need to see what the common community itches are that we might be able to scratch for Q
<jussi> Riddell: from an idealist point of view we wouldnt ship any closed drivers, but we do
<jussi> pragmatism wins here
<nixternal> Riddell: your idealist views are golden. i am finding that more & more people are sending me ODF files now. i use google docs now for everything. everyone can read that
<Riddell> we do with the aim of getting rid of them, we've done libreoffice for ages and now is a good time to change (in my opinion)
<nixternal> i just tried to do something with calligra recently & I can't remember what it was, but I know it didn't work for me. I have to make a flyer for the cycling team, so I will use calligra & see how it is
<Riddell> pleasingly calligra has direct integration with google docs (libreoffice doesn't)
<jussi> Riddell: well thats a plus...
<nixternal> first thing I do with my install now is 'sudo apt-get --purge remove libreoffic*'
<Riddell> nixternal: good luck :)
<nixternal> Riddell: lo has a horrible plugin for gdocs. reminds me of something one would see from the windows 3.1 days
<Riddell> nixternal: kubuntu future has a pathway which we expect to work out so we can carry on the same as always
<jussi> oh, and speaking of future, this hsould be our default layout now :P :P http://wstaw.org/m/2012/05/08/plasma-desktopXV2521.png
 * nixternal installs calligra now
<jussi> an online plugin could work well...
<nixternal> with ODF, when someone with Office 2007 & later (or whatever the latest version is) will be able to open them
<DarkwingUDS> jussi: I hate you :P:P
<nixternal> they can open & save ODF in the new office
<DarkwingUDS> nixternal: How far back?
<jussi> Hey!!! credit when credit is due, I did that!
<DarkwingUDS> jussi: :D
<yofel> jussi: that's how my destkop looked until I put the top bar to the right edge :P
<nixternal> this latest release. i think with the previous version they are told like in mediaplayer that they need a plugin to open it. ms has the plugin for office for all versions of supported office
<nixternal> jussi: that needs to be brought up next april 1 :)
<jussi> nixternal: hehe
<nixternal> Riddell: is kubuntu going to stay in main for 12.10?
<DarkwingUDS> nixternal: I'm going to find Kate Stewart today and ask her.
<jussi> it appear calligras google docs integration is only one way, and requires you to insert your user and pass for everytime you try to get a doc. :/
<nixternal> even if it goes universe, as long as canonical keeps the minimal, standard, desktop, and live task overrides in the archive indices, there shouldn't be crazy issues
<nixternal> we are still going to use ubuntu archives for everything right? no funky external mirrors/archives?
<jussi> nixternal: thats the plan afaik, except our ppa's as they stand
<yofel> there was an image session somewhere
<yofel> uds-room-210-211: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20596/kubuntu-q-images/
<nixternal> ok, so i guess canonical is fine with have people access a project they no longer control?
<nixternal> ie: ubuntu users can apt-get install unnamed-desktop
<DarkwingUDS> nixternal: Aye, we are still the official KDE flavor of Ubuntu.
<nixternal> i will say this, the audio streams work great this year. for once, i had to turn down my audio
<DarkwingUDS> Sorry about the sneezing.
<nixternal> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
<nixternal> MUTE MUTE MUTE!
<nixternal> who has Riddell gotten into a hot tub thus far?
<DarkwingUDS> I didn't bring my stuff. :D
<nixternal> you are smart. i never brought swimming gear to a UDS. i knew what happens at those things ahead of time
<DarkwingUDS> Yup, third UDS and zero water for me.
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 5 minutes left in this session!
<Riddell> nixternal: so far I've had to use the rooftop swimming pool entirely unaccompanied, I do get lonely
<nixternal> awww, pobrecito
<rbelem> Riddell, in budapest and orlando i followed you
<rbelem> :-)
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-210-211/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-210-211.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Track:  | Password selection | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20654/password-selection/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-210-211.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Track: Community | Juju Charm Workflow Improvements | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20453/community-q-juju-charm-workflow/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-210-211.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-210-211/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-210-211.log
<patrickdickey> Hi everyone. Is this where the discussion on synching your computers with ubuntu-one will be held? I've seen both this time (1500 PDT) and room, and a different time/room on the mailing list.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Track:  | Feedback on Notifications | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20653/feedback-on-notifications/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-210-211.ogg.m3u
#ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 2012-05-09
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-210-211/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-210-211.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Track: Design | Course of Unity Bindings Frameworks (Qt, Gtk+) | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20652/design-q-unity-bindings/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-210-211.ogg.m3u
<chihchun__> ???
<j-johan-edwards> The sound ♩ ♫ ... of silence ♬
<j-johan-edwards> No one showed up, huh? Google sure can throw a party...
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-210-211/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-210-211.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Track: Security | Kernel Backports security upgrade path | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20583/security-q-kernel-backports/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-210-211.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 1 minute left in this session!
#ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 2012-05-10
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-210-211/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-210-211.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Track: Community | Juju Training Events | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20401/community-q-juju-training-events/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-210-211.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-210-211: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-210-211/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-210-211.log
